# Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?



## chrix (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

welches Blei sollte man am besten benutzen um sein Jigs selbst zu gießen?

Hartblei, Weichblei oder ne Blei/Zinn Legierung?

Was habt Ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## BigDaddy68 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

meine ersten Bleie hab ich mir damals aus Dachdeckerblei gegossen - allerdings lohnt sich m. M. nach der Aufwand nicht bei den geringen Mengen die ich übers Jahr brauche


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Am besten Hartblei verwenden.
Das sollte dann eine Blei/Zinn/Antimon - Legierung sein.


----------



## siloaffe (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ich giesse reines blei. 

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum viele sagen das würde nicht lohnen!?!?!?
Ok bei vmc haken lohnt es wirklich nicht aber für jigs in der Qualität wie ich sie giesse zahlste im laden ab, 1,50 € das Stück!


----------



## chrix (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Dank euch mal für die Antworten.
Spielt also glaub keine große Rolle was für Blei verwendet wird, oder?

@siloaffe
Was für Jigs gießt Du denn selbst?


----------



## siloaffe (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Keine rolle würde ich nicht sagen je mer Zinn drinne ist desto leichter ist der Kopf bei gleiche Volumen.  

Ich gieße Matzuo Aberdeen 3x strong


----------



## siloaffe (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

P.s. matzuo vs vmc jeweils 4/0


----------



## Wogner Sepp (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Warum sollten sich VMC nicht lohnen?

Fertiger für 40 Cent oder selbstgemacht für 22 Cent.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ob es sicht lohnt ist immer die Frage nach der Menge....


Wer keinen Gaskocher etc. daheim hat, muss sich sowas anschaffen. Dann die Gusformen, Haken, ggf. Kupferpaste, Blei usw...


Da macht dann erst die Menge die Ersparnis aus...


----------



## Pupser (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Manch einer hat auch einfach nur Spaß am Selbermachen...


----------



## Roter Piranha (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ich gieße auch selber, und Angel viel und verliere viele Köpfe, es lohnt sich wenn man echt viel verliert und rechnet sich dann ab 2-3 jahren. Zum Blei nehme ich hart und weichblei, ich gieße  aber auch pilker/bleie für Norwegen sprich hohe Wassertiefe und wasserdruck. Da musst du hartblei nehmen, sonst holst den pilker im 90 grad Winkel wieder hoch 
Und zu den haken kann ich sagen nur vmc.  Kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber jetzt mal im ernst, wer daran spart braucht sich keine Köpfe selber bauen. Kann den black Nickel 5150 nur empfehlen, sau scharf, und hart. Selbst nach paar Hänger oder einigen fischen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ja gut. Ne andere Frage ist auch wieviel versch. Köpfe man braucht.
Trotzdem rechnet sich das recht schnell.

Sagen wir mal 100€ Budget:

Für 60€ ne schöne Do It oder 4x Noname vom bleigussformenshop
100 VMC´s für 17€
Rest für Platte, Blei und Topf.

Ab 350 Stück rechnet es sich dann.

Das schöne ist auch, dass man schnell die nachgießen kann, von denen man keine mehr hat.

Ich komm bspw. mit einer Form für 14€ aus. 

Da muss man nicht mehr lang rumrechnen.


----------



## siloaffe (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Und zu den haken kann ich sagen nur vmc.  Kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber jetzt mal im ernst, wer daran spart braucht sich keine Köpfe selber bauen. Kann den black Nickel 5150 nur empfehlen, sau scharf, und hart. Selbst nach paar Hänger oder einigen fischen.



#d

Die sind nicht schlecht aber in 3/0 viel zu weich und in 4/0 viel zu lang. 
Nim mal wirklich gute haken dann wirst du es verstehen; )


----------



## magut (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Die sind nicht schlecht aber in 3/0 viel zu weich und in 4/0 viel zu lang.
> Nim mal wirklich gute haken dann wirst du es verstehen; )



Das ist auch mein problem 4/0 er die kurz sind find ich nicht wirklich- muss leider alles uber i- net machen da bei mir kein handler was auftreibt 
kann da jemand was auslassen wo er und welche haken er hat die kurz sind und der bogen trotzdem groß ist.
LG
Mario


----------



## siloaffe (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Matzuo Aberdeen 3x strong 
Gibts leider nur beim ami





siloaffe schrieb:


> P.s. matzuo vs vmc jeweils 4/0


----------



## sam1000-0 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Das beste Blei zum Jigköpfe gießen ist m.M.n. vom
Dachdecker. 
Da ist das Blei etwas weich aber dafür brauch ich nicht dicke Köpfe
um das gewünschte Gewicht zu erhalten.
Habe viel Erfahrung sammeln können damit und bei
den Jighaken auch. 
Hab bis jetzt auf verschiede Haken gegossen, in Deutschland
erhältlich und aus dem Amiland kommen lassen. 
Hab auf Eagle Claw, Matzuo, VMC,Mustad, Owner in
verschiedenen Größen gegossen und je nach Struktur des
Gewässergrundes verwende ich verschiedene Jigs und
Gewichte.
Interesant wären auch die Gamakatsu Aberdeen  und
 die Trokkar aber dazu komme ich auch noch zu gießen


----------



## Carassius venator (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

#6Selbstherstellen macht doch immer auch Spaß -
gestern noch bei 6 Grad habe ich unterm Carport einfach mal versucht, ob bei den Temperaturen auf einer uralten 1200 Watt-Elektroheizplatte das Blei im Topf zum Schmelzen gebracht werden kann - und was soll ich Euch sagen, es funktioniert, das Walzblei war flüssig!

Ich kaufe allerdings für mein (geschenktes) altes Dachdeckerblei auf dem Flohmarkt manchmal den einen oder anderen Zinnteller (Marke: "Röhrender Hirsch" oder so), um Teile davon im Blei unterzumischen, dann wird das Weichblei härter.
Die Teller kosten nicht mehr als einen Euro.........


.


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Matzuo Aberdeen 3x strong
> Gibts leider nur beim ami



Wo bestellst du die Matzuo 3x strong?
Die sehen super aus und die könnten richtige
Wirekeeper vertragen.
Dieses Problem mit den Wirekeeper hab ich auch. 
Weiß da jemand wo ich die WB 400 günstig bekomme oder
zumindest günstige Versandkosten?
Ich geh davon aus daß die Dinger in Deutschland nicht
erhältlich sind.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Nimmt keiner Blei von Schützenverein?
Die sin häufig froh, wenn se das Zeug loswerden. Die Papierschnippel mit Druckluft ausblasen (Atemmaske tragen) und dann vergießen. Außerdem oxidiert das Zeug viel schneller als anderes Blei nach wenigen Einsätzen, glänzt also nichmehr so auffällig


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Keine rolle würde ich nicht sagen je mer Zinn drinne ist desto leichter ist der Kopf bei gleiche Volumen.




Das ist eine tolle Sache  So bekommst du zwischengrößen hin, die es in deiner Form nicht gibt. 
Wenn 5g zu leicht sind und sieben zu schwer, dann gießt du dir halt welche in 6,5g mit der richtigen mische.


----------



## jan2001 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Keine rolle würde ich nicht sagen je mer Zinn drinne ist desto leichter ist der Kopf bei gleiche Volumen.
> 
> Ich gieße Matzuo Aberdeen 3x strong


Hallo, 
in welcher Form gießt du die matzuo haken? Möchte mir auch gerne welche gießen, bin mir aber unsicher welche Form ich nehmen soll (sollen Rundkopf Jigs werden bis 28g) 

Viele grüße


----------



## Alex1860 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ich habe auch schon öffter selber gegossen, zwar noch keine Jighaken aber das kommt mit Sicherheit noch. Wichtig: Auf jeden Fall im freien! Wegen den giftigen Dämpfen. Ich nehme immer altes Wuchtblei von Fahrzeugen her, habe da einen Mechaniker der fleißig für mich sammelt und froh ist das Zeug los zu werden! Da diese teilweise stark verschmutzt sind, ergibt sich beim verflüssigen des Blei's so eine Schlacke die oben aufschwimmt. Diese abgiesen oder vorsichtig mit einem Löffel rausholen, dann hast du meiner Meinung nach die billigste und für mich beste Lösung. Das Wuchtblei ist sehr hart. Da neuerdings aber keine richtigen "Bleie" mehr hergenommen werden sondern andere Legierungen, ist darauf zu achten dass auf dem Blei "PB" steht (lat. Plumbum für Blei). Die Bleiformen erhitze ich auch gleich mit, dass das Blei nicht sofort erstarrt und nach ein par Gießvorgängen pinsle ich die Form mit etwas Talkum ein, dann löst sich das fertige Blei besser von der Form, hoffe ich konnte dir ein par Tipps geben  Viel spaß


----------



## Fury87 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bleigussformen für 5gr Rundkopf-Jigköpfe!
Es  gibt zwar eine Seite wo sowas in der Art angeboten wird, aber mit der  Form kann man 5 Köpfe auf einmal machen, die haben aber alle  Unterschiedliche Gewichte wie zb: 5,8,12,19, und 23 gr! Ich Brauche aber  nur 5gr Köpfe, und wenn Ich dann jedes mal nur 1 Kopf Gießen kann, bin  Ich noch Weihnachten damit Beschäftigt Köpfe zu machen! Wäre super, wenn  mir jemand Helfen könnte!


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bleigussformen für 5gr Rundkopf-Jigköpfe!
> Es  gibt zwar eine Seite wo sowas in der Art angeboten wird, aber mit der  Form kann man 5 Köpfe auf einmal machen, die haben aber alle  Unterschiedliche Gewichte wie zb: 5,8,12,19, und 23 gr! Ich Brauche aber  nur 5gr Köpfe, und wenn Ich dann jedes mal nur 1 Kopf Gießen kann, bin  Ich noch Weihnachten damit Beschäftigt Köpfe zu machen! Wäre super, wenn  mir jemand Helfen könnte!



Solche Formen gibt es aber nur in USA.
Die von Do it gibt es sogar ohne Schaft, finde ich besser
da das Gummi nicht ausreißt an der Einstichstelle.
Das Problem ist das die Gummis dann, wegen der weichheit oder
auch ein Biss, runterrutschen.Da hilft Sekundenkleber.
Ich hab da die Form etwas verändert und hab ein kleinen
Kanal für Baitholder gefräst.Die Baitholder gibt es auch in den
Staaten bei Do it Molds, WB400.
Ich bastel mir sie selber aus 0,6mm Stahldrat.
Möglicherweise findest du hier jemand der dir eine solche
Form fräsen kann, die sind aber in der Regel sehr teuer hier und
lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Ich denke mal, bei

www.bleigussformen.de

warst Du schon?


----------



## Fury87 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, bei
> 
> www.bleigussformen.de
> 
> warst Du schon?



Ja, da war ich schon! Da gibt es ja das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen gewichten in einer Form! Trotz danke für eure Antworten. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man an sowas so schwer dran kommt.


----------



## duli (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welches Blei um Jigköpfe zu gießen?*

Hallo Leute ich Giess nun schon über 10 Jahre meine Köpfe selbst und bereu es nicht mir im laufe dieser Zeit etliche Formen angeschaft zu haben und umgebaut zu haben!

Was das Blei angeht hab ich meine Besten Erfahungen mit Schrotmax gemacht ! Gut und Schnelle Leiferung in kleine  stücke zum schmelzen  und kaum  Schlacke drin!

Also viel Spaß beim Giessen!


----------

